# Old prescolite 8"looking cans



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Customer wants something new.....It's Sunday , has anyone installed LED trims on these ancient units with success ? It's either that or break out some sheetrock, spackle and remove and blow out patch the old ones and return to cut new hats in later.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> Customer wants something new.....It's Sunday , has anyone installed LED trims on these ancient units with success ? It's either that or break out some sheetrock, spackle and remove and blow out patch the old ones and return to cut new hats in later.


Can you put a 6" LED insert from Home Creapo in there, and then use a trim extender to cover the hole?


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Dnkldorf said:


> Can you put a 6" LED insert from Home Creapo in there, and then use a trim extender to cover the hole?


The 6" LED trim from Home cheapo worked great, just fit it and was on sale for $24.95. However there are some Atlite A 149s that the HO now wants done. I tried a couple 6" cheapo trims that 1/2 way worked with the fixed socket from Atlite.


----------



## Lighting Retro (Aug 1, 2009)

home creapo :laughing:


----------

